# Charles in Charge: Charles Costante's 2nd Milestone



## ElaineG

There once was a lad from Down Under
Who posted with nary a blunder
An affable bloke
and quick with a joke
He's really a thing of wonder!

Hey Charles, my limericks suck compared to yours .  I hope it's the thought that counts.

Anyway, I enjoyed your 2nd thousand even more than the 1st, especially as I was here for all of them this time.

Mazel tov!  Complimenti!

e


----------



## alahay

How did you make it to the 2nd milestone? I remember last seeing you with 500 posts and I thought we'll celebrate our 1st milestone together...Congratulations pal!


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, CC!


----------



## elroy

You've reached your second milestone 
before celebrating your sixth birthday!  
What a feat!

_Congratulations!  _​


----------



## cuchuflete

Congrats Charles!

 It's always nice to see your
posts livening up the forums.


Cheers,
Cuchu​


----------



## Idioteque

MIIIIH, 2000 post!!! Non ci posso credere!!!  

I only know how much help, corrections and suggestions I've been receiving from you in the latest months!  I've learnt so much, about English and not... hopefully you'll keep on being my teacher... the forum wouldn't be the same without your funny and brilliant posts...  You often made me laugh while teaching! 
I just wanted to thank you for your precious help...I know I'll never be able to return the favour... 

*CONGRATULATIONS Charles!*


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! I really appreciate your contributions to the forum. Well done.


----------



## la reine victoria

*HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS AND THANKS, CHARLES!*​ 

*WORTHY OF A BLOW ON YOUR DIDGERIDOO*
*__________*​ 


La Reine V​


----------



## Elisa68

G'day, mate!!! Arrivo tardi alla festa?
Ma tu mi conosci: voglio essere sempre al centro dell'attenzione!

Charles,
Grazie di cuore per tutto l'aiuto che mi dai con le tue preziose correzioni ed i tuoi brillanti suggerimenti (per non parlare delle consulenze extra....curricolari!)

Continua cosi'!


----------



## winnie

Charles! non potevo mancare... (scusa Elisa ma sono io l'ultimo ) alla celebrazione per il tuo secondo 'cippo miliare'

grazie ed ancora grazie, sei impareggiabile!


----------



## Alfry

Amico mio, di questo passo dobbiamo congratularci con te ogni settimana 

sei grande
continua così.

Grazie anche dei mille consigli preziosi


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Charles! Ma non abbiamo appena festeggiato i tuoi primi mille? Spero solo che tu non invecchi alla stessa velocità con cui scrivi posts  

Scherzi a parte, grazie per i tuoi contributi preziosi e il buonumore contagioso.

Carlo


----------



## DesertCat

I'm late again, I've been away....

WOW Charles.  That was a quick second thousand.  You are always so helpful.


----------



## You little ripper!

Most of those 2,000 posts were _thank you, your welcome, I'm so sorry, I didn't read that post properly, Oh I didn't know that _and_ I apologize,_ so I've only really posted 1,223 real ones, but thanks anyway.

Elaine, your limmerick is much better than any of mine, but couldn't you have got a "good looking" in there somewhere. (Oh, sorry. I've just realized that you've actually seen a photograph of me! )

Elroy, you're such a smart-arse. Just because you're 21 doesn't mean you have to rub it in.  

Idioteque, I've learned a few new English words from you. I wish I could remember them, but thanks anyway.  

LRV, I don't have a didgeridoo, but if I did you'd be welcome to blow on it any time.  

Elisa, the party couldn't possibly start without you. Thanks for all your support and encouragement. 

Winnie, when you said that I was _incomparable_ I was expecting you to put in brackets (Thank God there are none like you. One of you is quite enough!). What happened? Did your computer crash?  

Carlo, yes I am posting as quickly as I'm aging, but since I've discovered the secret to stopping and reversing the aging process, the more I post, the younger I become. 

Thanks Alfry, Lsp, DesertCat, Alahay, Kelly B and Cuchu. I enjoy and learn something from all your posts.


----------



## Eugin

*Though I don´t have the chance to interact too much with you, I would also like to congratulate you for this new milestone and the help you provide the others.* 

*Nice work and keep it coming!!!  *

*All the best!! *​


----------



## nichec

Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## Manuel_M

Shamefully late but nonetheless hearty congratulations to someone who, in a short time, has become a stalwart of the Italian-English forum! And he's a truly nice chap too!!

*Well done, mate!*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti e grazie, Charles!  È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi "posts."  

Elisabetta


----------



## Frenko

Complimenti Charles, sei una continua fonte d'ispirazione 

AUGURI!!!

Francesco


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I'm late again  anyway, molte grazie!
Salute
Tigger in ritardo


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks Eugin, nichec, Manuel, Elisabetta, Francesco and tigger.


----------



## shamblesuk

Charles, belated congrats from the pommie which I hope are accepted in good faith.

Bravo


----------



## Willi

Accipicchia, sono in vergognosissimo ritardo    

Thank you Charles you're always soooo helpful


----------



## ampurdan

Happy Postiversary, Mr. Costante (I hope I've spelled it the right way this time).


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks you old pommie bastard, Willi (you're always so helpful to me too) and ampurdan. Ampurdan, you got the surname right but I don't like the sound of _Mr_. It makes me feel like an old man!


----------



## shamblesuk

Less of the old and le parolaccie, Mr C  



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks you old pommie bastard, Willi (you're always so helpful to me too) and ampurdan. Ampurdan, you got the surname right but I don't like the sound of _Mr_. It makes me feel like an old man!


----------

